# Sink oder Source Ausgänge



## sschultewolter (29 April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage. Über Google habe ich entweder die falschen Stichwörter genommen, oder es gibt nirgends eine genaue Erklärung. Plediere eher auf den ersten Punkt.

Ich habe eine Steuerung mit 2 unterschiedlichen Ausgangskarten. Zum einen ist es eine SINK DO und zum anderen eine SOURCE DO-Karte. Was der eigentlich Unterschied ist, ist mir bekannt. Aufgrund der unterschiedlich verbauten Transistoren (NPN/PNP) werden die Ausgänge mit Masse (Sink) und mit der Vsp (Source) geschaltet.

Wo liegt den letzen Endes der Unterschied, was gegenüber dem anderem System ein Vorteil ist?

Die Ausgänge schalten lediglich 24V Finder-Relais, an denen dann über die Wechselkontakte 230V Komponenten angeschlossen werden. Zwischen SINK und SOURCE setze ich ja lediglich die Brücken anders und damit ist die Sache für mich eigentlich erledigt.

In Zukunft muss ich mich aber auf einen Typ festlegen. Derzeit sind beide geliefert worden.

Ich sehe eigentlich bei Source den Vorteil im Schaltschrank. Somit könnte ich fernab von der Steuerung im Schaltschrank gegen Erde messen, ob ein Ausgang durchgeschaltet hat (wenn kein Relais vorgeschaltet ist).


----------



## Ottmar (29 April 2013)

Hi!

Also bei uns in Deutschland wird immer der "Plus" oder bei Steuerstromkreisen (230V) die Phase geschaltet.
Für die Ausgänge bedeutet dies, dass dort +24V gegen Masse herausgegeben werden.
Ich würde also definitiv die "Source-Variante" nehmen.

Die "Sink-Variante" gibt es, da manche (sehr seltene) Geräte oder Bauelemente einen "Masse-geschalteten" Eingang haben/brauchen.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## sschultewolter (29 April 2013)

Bislang habe ich auch immer gesehen, dass ich mit der dem höheren Potential schalte, sei es über Relais-Ausgänge oder Transistor-Ausgänge.


----------



## Ottmar (29 April 2013)

Hi!

Ja, das ist auch die bei uns übliche und daher für mein Gefühl sauberere Sache.

In der Elektronikentwicklung zählt allerdings immer die günstigste Variante.
Hier sind z.B. N-Kanal-MOS-FET's oder NPN-Transistoren wesentlich günstiger.

In der SPS-Technik aber wie gesagt die "PNP"- oder "Source-Variante".


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## hucki (29 April 2013)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Deutschland wird immer der "Plus" oder bei Steuerstromkreisen (230V) die Phase geschaltet.


Das würde ich so nicht behaupten. 

Sink DO machen immer dann Sinn, wenn verschiedene Stromkreise z.B. über ein Schnittstellenkabel geschalten werden sollen und deren 0V sowieso miteinander verbunden sind. So benötigt man nur einen "Com" und muss nicht die x verschiedenen Spannungszuführungen über die Schnittstelle führen.

PS: Haben wir an unseren Temperiergeräten. Beliebig viele autarke Geräte lassen sich so mit einem einzigen Kontakt von der Aufheiz- auf die Betriebstemperatur umschalten.


----------



## sschultewolter (29 April 2013)

Ja dann mache ich auf jedenfall nichts verkehrt mit der Auswahl. Der Vorteil von Hucki trifft auf mich nicht zu. Ausgänge sind alle auf Finderrelais gelegt mit Ausnahme von Leuchtmeldern mit schneller Schaltfolge.


----------



## hucki (29 April 2013)

sschultewolter schrieb:


> Ja dann mache ich auf jedenfall nichts verkehrt mit der Auswahl.


Ich denke, dass kann man sagen.

Und sicher hat Ottmar auch Recht, dass die Source-Variante im Normalfall die 1. Wahl darstellt.


----------



## Ottmar (29 April 2013)

Hi!

Ah, jetzt versteh ich.
Gut, macht natürlich Sinn!


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2013)

"Source" hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil: würde man "Sink"-Signale über ein Kabel führen und der 0V(Minus)-Leiter wäre geerdet (wie in Europa üblich), dann würde bei einem Erdschluß eines Signalleiters dies beim Ziel-Eingang als Schaltsignal "missverstanden" werden. Erdschluß eines "Source"-Signals löst kein Schaltsignal aus - es wird wie eine Leitungsunterbrechung ausgewertet.

Harald


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

> dann würde bei einem Erdschluß eines Signalleiters ...   Schaltsignal "missverstanden"


 - ich würde es so sagen, beri einem Kurzschluss, egal pnp oder npn Ausgang - Anlage funktionier auf jeden Fall schon nicht richtig 

gruß


----------



## Wobex (28 Oktober 2021)

Das ist auch eine Frage, wieviel Strom der Ausgang liefern soll. Die Baugruppen für Sink-Beschaltung liefern z.B. bei B&R Outputs 2A je Kanal und einen Summenstrom von z.B. 8A. (x20x DO 8331). Die Source-Baugruppen liefern wir die üblichen 500mA ja Kanal.


----------

